# High Calorie Cutting Diet Cretique Please



## romeo1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi guys can I get some feed back on my first cutting diet my stats are

Male

31

5'10"

218lbs/99kg

18% body fat

I used the following calculation to work out my daily calorie needs;

The *Katch-McArdle* formula calculates BMR based on lean body weight.

*BMR:*

BMR (men and women) = 370 + (21.6 X lean mass in kg)

Then, using the *BMR*, *TDEE* is calculated using the activity multiplier:

Activity Multiplier:

Sedentary = BMR X 1.2 (little or no exercise, desk job)

Lightly active = BMR X 1.375 (light exercise/sports 1-3 days/wk)

Mod. active = BMR X 1.55 (moderate exercise/sports 3-5 days/wk)

Very active = BMR X 1.725 (hard exercise/sports 6-7 days/wk)

Extr. active = BMR X 1.9 (hard daily exercise/sports & physical job or 2X day training)

so for me it works out as

370+(21.6x81)x1.55= 3285

so I guess this is the amount of calories I need to consume a day to maintain my muscle mass while trying to cut the fat.

Here is my diet please critique away

*Meal 1*

50g Oats

100g Low Fat Yogurt

56g USN IGF-1

15ml Udo's Oil

*Meal 2*

100g Chicken Breast

50g Basmati rice

Greens

*Meal 3 PWO*

50g PHD Pharma Whey Protein

15ml Udo's Oil

*Meal 4*

200g Chicken Breast

25g Green Olives

*Meal 5*

50g PHD Pharma Whey Protein

15ml Udo's Oil

25g Whole Almonds

*Meal 6*

6 Large Whole Eggs

Greens

*Meal 7*

300g Natural Cottage Cheese

25g Whole Almonds

15ml Udo's Oil

*Meal 8*

45g Reflex Micellar Casein

100g Low Fat Natural Yogurt

25g Natural Peanut Butter

*Daily Total P **321.8 C **131.05 F **157.15 KCAL **3261.5*


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The diets content looks good mate, I would question the amount of calories though as this does seem a fair amount and from your body fat percentage it would not seem you have a fast metabolism.

One way to find out is to try it and see if you do in fact lean up as you want to if you don't then you can alway lower the calories....


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd agree with Paul, that level of cals is more like maintenance level at your weight.

Forget the fancy formulas, 10-12cals per pound of BW is a great start point for cutting (this has been calculated factoring in things like TDEE and BMR for reference). In fact 12cal per lb of BW @ 218 = 2616, which is in the region of 3200 - 500cal.

Also, out of interest, why so many meals?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Am assuming you got that diet from one of the editions of the Macardle & Katch Exercise Physiology text books?

If so then it'll be an equivalent of a lean bulk diet but not a cutting diet - drop 300-500kcals from the amount listed for each day and you should be fine to lose some fat.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Try it . Another approach would be to increase cals expenditure at this stage : bump up cardio , or training days / volume, see the results, then eventually drop more cals


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

massiccio said:


> Try it . Another approach would be to increase cals expenditure at this stage : bump up cardio , or training days / volume, see the results, then eventually drop more cals


Indeed, or combine both - for me a cut always involves just a small drop in kcals, roughly 200 initially from maintenence level, but at the same time an increase in exercise.


----------



## romeo1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys, so ill drop my dailys cals from the carb source and if thats not enough then take away some fats to aim for around 3000kcal.

Ive been trying to cut for around 4 weeks now NOT using the above diet but getting in around 300g protein 150g carbs and to tell the truth I dont know how much fat, I have not bought the udo's oil yet so the fats were coming from a handfull of olives and 1 tablespoon of peanut butter per day.

Using that diet I went from 224lb to what I am now 218lb in 2 weeks, adding 3x20minutes cardio per week whilst still to my regular weights, if anything my strength has gone up but I dont look any better in the mirror, in fact I look like ive lost some muscle mass. (I have not done ANY cardio for over 2 years)

The last 2 weeks theres been no change in the way I look or my weight Ive been stuck at 218lbs.

The reason why I have so many meals is because I get hungry every 2 hours, I know the answer is to eat more per sitting but I just cant my tolerance is around 250g of food per sitting. Besides that I enjoy eating small regular meals.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

I typicaly eat 1200 cals a day less than that so if you get it to work id be interested to see the progress maybe i can put a little more in my mouth


----------



## romeo1 (Sep 21, 2009)

OK guys here is the revised diet, not much different I know but I have bought the cals down.

Im aiming to lose about a 1lb of fat per week, combined with cardio and weight training.

Meal 1

50g Oats

100g Low Fat Yogurt

56g USN IGF-1 Whey

Meal 2

100g Chicken Breast

25g Basmati rice

Greens

Meal 3 PWO

50g PHD Pharma Whey Protein

15ml Udo's Oil

Total

Meal 4

100g Chicken Breast

25g Green Olives

Meal 5

50g PHD Pharma Whey Protein

15ml Udo's Oil

25g Whole Almonds

Meal 6

6 Large Whole Eggs

15ml Udo's Oil

Greens

Meal 7

300g Natural Cottage Cheese

25g Whole Almonds

Meal 8

45g Reflex Micellar Casein

100g Low Fat Natural Yogurt

25g Natural Peanut Butter

Daily Total	p 297.25 c 108.8	f 140.6	cals 2924.3


----------

